# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  ببخشید تربیت بدتی چمران چه رتبه ایی میخواد؟؟؟؟

## shekouhi2

[emoji26] 

فرستاده شده از ALE-L21ِ من با Tapatalk

----------

